# Cruze making shifts too early?



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, that is an odd problem.
How is the rest of the car? Any check engine lights or OBD codes?
When you are driving 55kph, are you really going 55kph? I'd check this with your phone or GPS device.

With only 40000 km the transmission fluid should be fine, unless it isn't being cooled properly. Got anything blocking the radiator?


----------



## Hernando Gutierrez (10 mo ago)

Johnny B said:


> Well, that is an odd problem.
> How is the rest of the car? Any check engine lights or OBD codes?
> When you are driving 55kph, are you really going 55kph? I'd check this with your phone or GPS device.
> 
> With only 40000 km the transmission fluid should be fine, unless it isn't being cooled properly. Got anything blocking the radiator?


Hi Johnny, well I'm pretty sure about the speed because I'm always using GPS while driving and it certainly matches.

I have never seen the engine light go on, but I'm having someone come to connect the car to a Scanner and see if anything shows up.
No radiator issues, the car is working almost perfectly except for this little issue, which for some reason only happens on "Drive" and not when I manually change the gears.

I read somewhere else that this car learns how you drive, and it changes the way it makes the gears depending on that, but it's not like I take it over the edge or anything, just regular city driving and very few kilometers per month, like 500 km/month, that's why it took this long to reach 40,000 Km.

I'll definitely update after the scanner guy comes and hopefully it will be resolved.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, the transmission does learn behavior from your driving. You can yank a battery cable and reset the TCM adaptives if it's learned something you don't like.

Mine will be in 5th gear by 27 mph, which is downright annoying when you start heading uphill. It takes a good kick in the pedal to get it to drop back to 3rd, often accompanied by an uncouth jolt as it suddenly picks up and starts going.


----------



## Hernando Gutierrez (10 mo ago)

I figured out the problem, sorry for the delay. It was a problem with the brake booster, there was a vacuum leak and the engine was working oddly. Got that fixed, and replaced the hose that connects from the booster to the vacuum pump and it works perfectly again. I hope this helps someone.


----------

